# ride



## JULLIA

Hello,everybody! У меня тут один вопрос образовался о слове "ride" в смысле глагола. Мне понятно, когда его используют как непереходной глагол (ехать на чем-то), но когда в предложении "He rides something' говорят,что это переходной глагол, и при этом объясняют его действие с помощью тех же предлогов-это кажется мне странным. было бы понятно,если можно было бы объяснить его значение как использовать что-то для перемещения или заставлять что-то везти (нести) нас. Ну,надеюсь,вы понимаете-о чем я.


----------



## marrish

Hi, I understand you understand the meaning of the verb 'to ride' without an object. It means to move, to travel. With an object it means basically to sit on and to have control over an animal (ex. a horse) or a vehicle (a motorcycle). There are many other meanings and usages, but they are mostly idiomatic. If you could be more specific, it would be easier to explain.


----------



## LilianaB

Кататься. It is almost the same in Russian.


----------



## JULLIA

LilianaB said:


> Кататься. It is almost the same in Russian.


Кто-бы сомневался.


----------



## JULLIA

marrish said:


> Hi, I understand you understand the meaning of the verb 'to ride' without an object. It means to move, to travel. With an object it means basically to sit on and to have control over an animal


ага, опять с предлогами "on" and "over",как будто это непереходной глагол. When you sit something on, what do you do with (to)  something (animal)?


----------



## Explorer41

Э.. А почему смысл переходного глагола нельзя объяснять через непереходный глагол? По-моему, очень даже можно. Смыслы смыслами, объяснения объяснениями, а грамматика грамматикой.


----------



## LilianaB

You ride an animal, a horse, a donkey or other animals if they like it.


----------



## JULLIA

Explorer41 said:


> Э.. А почему смысл переходного глагола нельзя объяснять через непереходный глагол? По-моему, очень даже можно. Смыслы смыслами, объяснения объяснениями, а грамматика грамматикой.


Можно конечно, но если это переходной глагол, то можно (и даже нужно)  также объяснить смысл переходного глагола через тот же переходной, что бы понятнее было какое действие "испытывает предмет" при этом.


----------



## Explorer41

Вы имеете в виду объяснения вроде "он заметил собаку" = "он увидел собаку таким-то образом"? (честно говоря, затрудняюсь сразу сказать, каким, и словарь Ожегова молчит). Ещё "заслонить" = "закрыв, сделать невидимым, недоступным" (определение из словаря), и ещё куча примеров?

Ну, может быть, придерживаться таких объяснений интересно в спортивно-любопытствующем порядке. А так, просто чтобы понять употребление и значение слова, эти рамки, по-моему, лишние. Несколько примеров:
approach the room - подходить к комнате
enter the room - заходить в комнату
Внутриязыковые примеры: перебегать улицу - бежать через улицу от одного тротуара к другому.
засечь дерево - сделать зарубку на дереве  (глагол "сделать", конечно, переходный здесь, но "дерево" ушло из винительного падежа)

Даже если и можно извернуться и найти здесь "переходные" объяснения (в чём я сомневаюсь), смысла особого нет - значение и так объяснено. Разве что для спортивного интереса...

Так что лошадь испытывает такое действие: на ней катаются.


----------



## JULLIA

Explorer41 said:


> засечь дерево - сделать зарубку на дереве  (глагол "сделать", конечно, переходный здесь, но "дерево" ушло из винительного падежа)
> 
> Даже если и можно извернуться и найти здесь "переходные" объяснения (в чём я сомневаюсь), смысла особого нет - значение и так объяснено. Разве что для спортивного интереса...


Для меня тогда теряется смысл  вообще делить глаголы на переходные и непереходные.
 непереходной глагол можно назвать переходным, объясняя его действие с помощью предлогов.
Что касается слов: засечь, перебегать итд..засечь дерево -отметить дерево зарубкой.
"перебегать улицу-переходить улицу быстрым шагом"
"approach the room" - достигнуть комнату, приблизившись к ней. 
Многие  переходные  глаголы можно объяснить, через переходные, не используя  предлогов. Если вы не можете это сделать, тогда используйте предлоги,  потому что это-непереходной глагол.


----------



## Explorer41

А смысла и нет. Весь смысл - исключительно грамматический, формальный. С точки зрения значений слов и выражений смысла никакого нет -- Вы совершенно правильно заметили 

Пример объяснения значения непереходного глагола через переходный: "заходить иногда в парк" <= "посещать парк время от времени".
А вот ещё загадки для ума: в случае "послушать человека" глагол переходный, в случае "посмотреть на человека" глагол непереходный... хотя речь идёт о похожих вещах. Иногда "переходность" изменяется при переводе выражения с одного языка на другой. Помимо перечисленных в моём прошлом посте примеров, могу ещё назвать немецкий глагол danken ("благодарить"), который требует дательного падежа и не является переходным, в отличие от соответствующего русского глагола, и английский глагол "to fear" ("бояться"), который является переходным, в отличие от своего русского перевода ("боюсь ложек").

Так что тут дело исключительно в грамматике, совсем не в значениях. И переходность глагола не зависит от переходности его синонимов ("выкинуть мусор", "избавиться от мусора";  "уйти из комнаты", "покинуть комнату"). Переходности синонимов, конечно, часто совпадают, но это не правило и не закон.


----------



## Albertovna

Explorer41 said:


> "боюсь ложек"


----------



## JULLIA

Albertovna said:


>


Fear-"опасаться", причем тут  ложки?


----------



## Explorer41

Не только опасаться, но ещё и бояться... Впрочем, неважно, оба непереходные... Что до ложек, это первое слово, которое мне пришло в голову; хотел привести пример, что "бояться" -- в русском языке непереходный глагол. *Albertovna*, разве Вы никогда не боялись ложек?


----------



## LilianaB

With some horrid medication for example.


----------



## JULLIA

Explorer41 said:


> И переходность глагола не зависит от переходности его синонимов ("выкинуть мусор", "избавиться от мусора";  "уйти из комнаты", "покинуть комнату"). Переходности синонимов, конечно, часто совпадают, но это не правило и не закон.


Так мы не о синонимах говорим, перебегать и переходить, approach and достигнуть-не синонимы. Мы говорим о возможности описать действие любого переходного глагола с помощью того же переходного с добавлением соответствующих, необходимых  слов, чтобы было понятно какое действие испытывает предмет, и это действие соответствовало бы  исходному переходному глаголу. 
"Ride something"- " использовать что-то для езды" или "заставлять что-то ехать, сидя на этом" и тд. 
Когда дают одинаковые определения для переходного и непереходного глагола  "ride the bus" and "ride on the bus" как ездить на автобусе  возникают какие-то "непонятки". Почему один и тот же глагол является переходным и непереходным.


----------



## JULLIA

Он боится ложек. Переходной глагол. Он не станет бояться ложек. Переходной глагол.


----------



## Albertovna

explorer41 said:


> *albertovna*, разве Вы никогда не боялись ложек?


:d Не-а.


jullia said:


> Он боится ложек. Переходной глагол. Он не станет бояться ложек. Переходной глагол.


Бояться чего? Ложек. Родительный падеж. Значит, глагол непереходный. Переходные глаголы требуют винительного падежа без предлога.


----------



## JULLIA

Explorer41 said:


> "посмотреть на человека" глагол непереходный... хотя речь идёт о похожих вещах. .


Он давно мечтал посмотреть этот фильм. (переходной). ( Увидеть этот фильм) В предложении "Он давно  мечтал посмотреть в глаза этому человеку " после "посмотреть" стоит предлог. Это непереходной глагол. (посмотреть в -взглянуть в).


----------



## JULLIA

Albertovna said:


> :d Не-а.
> 
> Бояться чего? Ложек. Родительный падеж. Значит, глагол непереходный. Переходные глаголы требуют винительного падежа без предлога.


Он взял быка за рога. "Взял" -переходной.  Взял (кого?)  быка. Он взял меня с собой (кого?)-род пад. Переходной.


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> Он взял меня с собой (кого?)-род пад. Переходной.


Здесь падеж винительный. На вопрос "кого?" отвечают как родительный, так и винительный падежи. Нет кого? Меня. Вот здесь уже родительный.


----------



## Explorer41

JULLIA said:


> Он давно мечтал посмотреть этот фильм. (переходной). ( Увидеть этот фильм) В предложении "Он давно  мечтал посмотреть в глаза этому человеку " после "посмотреть" стоит предлог. Это непереходной глагол. (посмотреть в -взглянуть в).


Ага. Получается, в одних ситуациях "посмотреть" действует как переходный глагол, в других ситуациях -- как непереходный. Т.е. у глагола "посмотреть" несколько значений, и в одних он переходный, а в других -- нет. Грамматика -- сложная вещь. Много в ней изгибов...



JULLIA said:


> Так мы не о синонимах говорим, перебегать и переходить, approach and достигнуть-не синонимы. Мы говорим о возможности описать действие любого переходного глагола с помощью того же переходного с добавлением соответствующих, необходимых  слов, чтобы было понятно какое действие испытывает предмет, и это действие соответствовало бы  исходному переходному глаголу.


Хорошо. Но, повторю ещё раз, что, по-моему, эта возможность интересна только с теоретической точки зрения. Понять ситуацию, описываемую глаголом, а также события, происходящие со связанными с ней объектами, выраженными существительными, (какое действие испытывает предмет) можно и так.


JULLIA said:


> Когда дают одинаковые определения для переходного и непереходного глагола  "ride the bus" and "ride on the bus" как ездить на автобусе  возникают какие-то "непонятки". Почему один и тот же глагол является переходным и непереходным.


Да, тут действительно "непонятки". Грамматика -- сложная вещь. Тут можно подойти с двух сторон:

- чисто практически. Тогда для объяснения смысла слов переходность не нужна. Переходность затрагивает только внешнюю форму выражения -- определяем, как писать предложения, использующие заданные слова, на основе грамматических характеристик слов, в том числе переходности глагола. Определение, данное Альбертовной, не использует смыслов слов вообще, оно использует только грамматические характеристики слов (падежи существительных и использование предлогов). Притом оно полное.

Кстати, особенно много с этим делом приходится мучиться тем, кто изучает иностранный язык (например, иностранцам, изучающим русский язык). Приходится долго учить, какой глагол переходный, и какой нет, и в каких значениях заданный глагол переходный, а в каких использует существительные другим способом (непереходный), и каковы падежи существительных и предлоги.

- теоретически. Тогда можно долго-долго изучать переходность различных глаголов в разных языках и потом попытаться сделать какой-то вывод, как она соотносится со смыслами слов и с чем-нибудь ещё. Может получиться. А может и нет. Возможно, выводов здесь вообще нельзя построить, и мы имеем игру случайности -- кто знает?

====================

В конкретном примере, я думаю, попросту имеем различные "версии" глагола "to ride" (как в случае с "посмотреть"). Одна версия переходная, другая нет. Так получилось, что значения версий очень близки. Так что можно и объяснять их друг через друга.


----------



## Albertovna

explorer41 said:


> Определение, данное Альбертовной


Вы мне льстите :d Я бы сказала, определение, данное наукой много лет назад.


----------



## JULLIA

Albertovna said:


> Здесь падеж винительный. На вопрос "кого?" отвечают как родительный, так и винительный падежи. Нет кого? Меня. Вот здесь уже родительный.


Он взял (что?) ложку со стола. (вин) 
  Он боится,  (что?) что я расскажу о нем правду.
Почему после "боится" нельзя спросить"Что?


----------



## Albertovna

Он боится (чего?) ложки (родительный падеж, глагол непереходный). 
Он боится, что я расскажу о нем правду. - Это сложноподчинённое предложение с придаточным дополнительным (отвечает на вопрос, опять-таки, "чего?").


----------



## JULLIA

Кажется мои сомнения относительно-бояться возникли неспроста. Хоть это и  возвратный глагол, но он имеет исключение из правил. То есть может быть переходным. (как и стесняться) http://videotutor-rusyaz.ru/uchenikam/teoriya/47-glagol.html


----------



## Albertovna

Да, интересный вопрос. Я всегда думала, что "бояться собакУ, стесняться мамУ" и т.д. - это грамматическая ошибка. Но теперь сомневаюсь. Просто я сама всегда употребляю родительный падеж.
Аууу, есть тут филологи-русисты? Кто знает точно? Я сама специалист не по русскому языку. На gramota.ru спросила бы, но она что-то косячит, не могу зарегистрироваться.
Кстати, изначально вопрос был о глаголе "кататься". Не залезть бы в оффтоп.


----------



## JULLIA

Albertovna said:


> был о глаголе "кататься". Не залезть бы в оффтоп.


Так всегда; начинаешь одно обсуждать, а потом возникает еще куча вопросов. 
Кататься-(ride)-точно непереходной. Нет сомнений. Но "ride the bus" - переходной? Такое впечатление, что автобусом ездить (кататься).
"Bus"-adverb.


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> "Bus"-adverb.


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> Так всегда; начинаешь одно обсуждать, а потом возникает еще куча вопросов.


По правилам форума, один тред - один вопрос. Вот так всё жестоко. На моей памяти одну Вашу тему уже закрыли, к сожалению.


----------



## JULLIA

Albertovna said:


>


Заездить автобус. Как бы вы перевели без предлога "ride the bus"?


----------



## LilianaB

_Go_ *by bus*, adverbial phrase of manner?


----------



## JULLIA

LilianaB said:


> _Go_ *by bus*, adverbial phrase of manner?


Без прелога.Без.
я вижу это как: use the bus for riding. Каждый глагол можно свести до простейшего, приписать при этом  несколько слов,поясняющих действие.


----------



## Explorer41

Согласен. Хотя, кстати, не уверен, что можно чётко разграничить простейшие и непростейшие глаголы (ну да ладно, это в сторону. Вопрос очень интересный, но -- офф-топик). Вот только не вижу, зачем при этом сохранять переходность.

Вот, например, глагол "наблюдать" в использовании "наблюдать восход солнца". Он переходный (именно в этом использовании; ср. "наблюдать за порядком"). Объясняя его значение, мы можем добраться до глагола "смотреть" (что-то вроде "внимательно смотреть на восход солнца, отмечая для себя его особенности"). Выражение "смотреть на восход солнца", наверно, можно попытаться объяснить через другие глаголы, но уже непонятно зачем, потому что глагол "смотреть" выражает базовую активность человека (и притом очень многозначный, используется часто, значит -- лежит в основе многих вещей). Так что положим, что свели объяснение к простейшему глаголу.

Проблема в следующем. У глагола "смотреть", конечно, есть переходные использования ("смотреть больного"). Но когда нам нужно объяснить через него выражение "наблюдать восход солнца", избежать использования предлогов и косвенных падежей не удаётся. Законный вопрос: а надо ли? Роль человека в событии объяснена, роль восхода солнца тоже объяснена, в общем, всё объяснено, кто что делает и над чем. Так чего же боле?


----------



## JULLIA

explorer41 said:


> Согласен. Хотя, кстати, не уверен, что можно чётко разграничить простейшие и непростейшие глаголы (ну да ладно, это в сторону. Вопрос очень интересный, но -- офф-топик). Вот только не вижу, зачем при этом сохранять переходность.


Это, что бы понятней было,когда глагол может быть непереходным,что глагол может быть переходным. А когда повторяешь тот же набор слов при переводе переходного глагола ,что и для перевода непереходного,очень трудно увидеть разницу. (почувствовать глагол, воспринять его как переходный)
Я о переводе для неносителей языка. Когда ты носитель-то все конечно понятно.
Не хочу чтоб и эту тему закрыли, поэтому воздержусь от комментариев по поводу других глаголов. Только "ride".


----------



## Explorer41

А зачем её чувствовать, переходность эту? Что значит -- "воспринять глагол как переходный"? Я лично такого чувства не имею, и нормально живу, использую русский язык. А переходность глаголов могу использовать, когда требуется объяснить кому-то, как написать предложение, чисто грамматически, формально. 

Например, пусть встал вопрос, как правильно по-русски: "я благодарю Вам" или "я благодарю Вас", "я благодарю случаю" или "я благодарю случай"? Обратите внимание, что значение фразы оба раза одинаковое для обоих вариантов, но один вариант грамматически верен, а другой -- нет... Я отвечаю, что правильный вариант -- оба раза второй, и в других ситуациях глагол "благодарить" ведёт себя таким же образом. Как это сказать одним словом? Надо сказать, что глагол "благодарить" -- переходный в русском языке.

А вот ещё "бояться"... Он, оказывается, может вести себя по-разному. "Боюсь будильника" (непереходный, требует родительного подежа), но "боюсь козу" (употребили, как переходный, вроде нормально). Значение в обоих случах одинаковое, а грамматика (переходность) разная.


----------



## JULLIA

Мы тут "RIDE" обсуждаем,его перевод на русский, как переходного глагола. Я его воспринимаю как "кататься", "ездить". Эти глаголы непереходные, поэтому мне не понять, что "ride" может быть переходным. Дается его перевод как непереходного глагола с помощью предлогов. Ну я уже объясняла... Просто заучивать слово -это не интересно.


----------



## Explorer41

Теперь, кажется, понял, о чём же Вы конкретно спрашиваете. 

Вы имеете в виду, почему англичане говорят "to ride a horse", но "to ride on Father's back"? Какая разница в восприятии разных использований глагола "to ride"? Ооо... Прошу прощения, помочь не могу  . Сделал этот пост для других отвечающих, в качестве переформулировки вопроса. 

Разница, конечно, должна быть в ассоциациях, связываемых с используемыми словами и понятиями... Но какая -- трудно сказать, особенно по эту сторону Ла-Манша.  Может быть, дело в том, что лошадь можно взять для катания целиком, от ушей до хвоста, и она будет отдельным целым, а папину спину отодрать от папы не так просто... И ещё в том, что уподоблять папу лошади некрасиво...

А насчёт заучивать слово -- так Вы его уже выучили, частично, как и я.  Так что ведь не проблема...

Я, кстати, не знаю, можно ли говорить "to ride on a horse", или нельзя...


----------



## JULLIA

Explorer41 said:


> Разница, конечно, должна быть в ассоциациях, связываемых с используемыми словами и понятиями... Но какая -- трудно сказать, особенно по эту сторону Ла-Манша.  .


Вот и я о том.
В чем разница? "Ride the horse" and "ride on the horse"? (не удивительно, что непонятно, когда говорят,что это тоже самое)


----------



## estreets

JULLIA said:


> Hello,everybody! У меня тут один вопрос образовался о слове "ride" в смысле глагола. Мне понятно, когда его используют как непереходной глагол (ехать на чем-то), но когда в предложении "He rides something' говорят,что это переходной глагол, и при этом объясняют его действие с помощью тех же предлогов-это кажется мне странным. было бы понятно,если можно было бы объяснить его значение как использовать что-то для перемещения или заставлять что-то везти (нести) нас. Ну,надеюсь,вы понимаете-о чем я.


А вот тут и понимать нечего, надо запоминать как есть. Я, например, запомнила это выражение с помощью строчки из песни "I want to ride my bycicle". 
Вообще, переходность/непереходность глаголов в разных языках может быть очень разной, не совпадающей с тем, что мы имеем в своем родном языке. И такие вещи надо просто запоминать, без каких-то теоретических объяснялок для себя. Эти объяснялки скорее мешают выучить язык, чем помогают. Бесполезно пытаться понять, почему по-французски, например, помогать и глядеть кого-то, а в русском - помогать кому-то и глядеть на кого-то. Это сложилось исторически, и в любом случае мы не можем ничего изменить, значит, надо принять всё как есть.


----------



## JULLIA

estreets said:


> И такие вещи надо просто запоминать, без каких-то теоретических объяснялок для себя. Эти объяснялки скорее мешают выучить язык, чем помогают. Бесполезно пытаться понять, почему по-французски, например, помогать и глядеть кого-то, а в русском - помогать кому-то и глядеть на кого-то. Это сложилось исторически, и в любом случае мы не можем ничего изменить, значит, надо принять всё как есть.


Если вам так удобно, то это ваше личное дело "помогать кого-то" брать как должное. Я бы,например,сказала, "оказывать помощь кому-то",что одно и то же что и  "помогать кому-то". Русский язык очень богатый язык, всегда можно найти адекватное слово (фразу).


----------



## JULLIA

Брать на поруки кого-то (помогать кому-то)
А вот "райдить" кого-то-это как?


----------

